# Welches "Helix" ist das beste?



## Poseidon_91 (17. Apr. 2009)

die Erfahrung der Teichbesitzter ist wiedermal gefragt mit folgenden Fragen: 
Ist schwarzes oder weißes Helix besser? ( das weiße ist ja meist etwas teurer) 

und funktioniert eine kombination von schwarz mit weiß in einer Tonne? 

welches helix reinigt gründlicher das bewegte oder das ruhende? 

zu guter letzt, braucht das helix irgent einen bestimmten "filterstarter" oder ein mittelchen um sofort 100 % leisten zu können?


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hi,

1. Angeblich soll das schwarze schneller von Bakkis besiedelt werden, weil das weiße noch irgendwie von der Herstellung Imprägniert? ist..... 

2. Warum nicht........ 

3. Eine Kombination von ruhend und bewegt wäre m.M.n. am besten, wobei jedoch nicht die letzte Kammer bewegt werden sollte..... 

4.__ Hel-X braucht schon einige Zeit zum einfahren. Am besten wäre es das Hel-X etappenweise in den Filter einzubringen/auszutauschen......

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal das lesen und dir dann deine eigene Meinung bilden..... :smoki

Meine Meinung kennst ja jetzt....


----------



## zickenkind (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hallo Poseidon,

habe mir auch Helix zugelegt, läuft in einem meiner offenen Becken. Wird ordentlich von unten durch Luft bewegt. Was ich aber noch nicht weiss ob die Helix im dunkeln arbeiten müssen oder ob ich ihnen auch ein wenig Sonne gönnen kann, was ich aber berichten kann das sich schon ein gewisser Film (Bakterien hoffe ich) auf und in ihnen gebildet haben. Aber ich denkle da werden noch mehr Antworten kommen. Habe mir Aufgrund der reinheit weisse genommen, schwarze sollen angeblich aus receikelt Material bestehen..... Habe keinen Bio-Starter genommen, bewegtes soll halt besser arbeiten.....

73 Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hi,

-ich finde die schwarzen besser, das recycling material hat noch ein paar *micro risse* im material und bietet so doch noch mehr ansiedlungsfläche für die bakkis. der jürgen hatte mir damals sogar empfohlen das __ hel-x einige tage in die heiße sonne zu legen und immer wieder mit dem schlauch zu bespritzen um eben diese micro risse zu maximieren und noch mehr ansiedlungsfläche zu bieten.

-ebenfalls war mir wichtig das ich einen guten kompromiss finde zwichen ansiedlungsfläche und größe, mir war klar das das kleinste hel-x zwar die max. siedlungsfläche aufweist, jedoch schnell zum verstopfen neigt und dies dann auch probleme bereiten könne beim säubern (umrühren)

-eine bewegung ist durch die im filter stattfindende wasserbewegung eigentlich immer gegeben

-und im teich unten wo die temperaturen sehr niedrig sind ist auch der meiste sauerstoff, der dann in den filter und zum hel-x kommt - einen zusätzlichen eintrag halte ich nur im teich für notwendig


----------



## Poseidon_91 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

danke für die schnellern Antworten  
Dan werde ich in die erste 300 l  tonne 100 l bewegtes weißes helix rein tun 
und in die zweite 300 l  tonne ein paar kostenlose matten und 100 l ruhendes schwarzes helix   
Dankeschön!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hi,

eigentlich könntest du es erstmal mit einer 300L tonne und 200L __ Hel-X (schwebend)versuchen und dir noch platz lassen für eine ggf erweiterung falls dies noch nicht ausreichen sollte. wenn du nur 100L in eine 300L tonne reintust wirst du sehen das du schon eine ordentliche bewegung hast.


----------



## Poseidon_91 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

ja die 100 liter bewegtes helix in der ersten 300 liter tonne sind schon ziemlich einsam  wobei in der zweiten tonne nicht mehr sehr viel platz sein wird wen ich dort noch ordentlich matten mit rein stopf^^  
in die erste tonne habe ich gelplant im laufe der zeit nochmals 50 liter rein zu kaufen


----------



## Redlisch (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hiho,


69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich könntest du es erstmal mit einer 300L tonne und 200L __ Hel-X (schwebend)versuchen und dir noch platz lassen für eine ggf erweiterung falls dies noch nicht ausreichen sollte.



bei 200l Helix in einer 300l Regentonne bewegt sich nicht mehr viel 

1. Ist die Tonne nicht Randvoll mit Wasser.
2. Musst du die Rohrleitungen (Zulauf, Ablauf etc) auch vom Volumen abziehen.

Bleiben noch max 200 bis 250l über...

Axel


----------



## baumr (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hallo
Ich habe in der letzten 300 Liter-Tonne schwarzes 14er __ Hel-X, mit 100 Liter ist die Tonne gut voll. Wie Axel richtig schreibt muß ja an Volumen alles abgezogen werden was drin ist und am Boden mußt Du auch noch eine Reserve für den Schmutz abziehen. Ich würde bei mir wahrscheinlich keine 50 Liter mehr unterbringen.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

, wenn ihr meint das da 100L ausreichen - na dann mach das mal so (ich hab ja nur leider kleine tonnen und somit warscheinlich das verhältnis nicht richtig eingeschätzt)

aber wie willst du das denn mit den matten machen ? Matten und __ hel-x


----------



## Poseidon_91 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

das eine helix liegt am boden ( dachte ich) also ruhendes helix auch schwebend genannt.
und über dieser sorte helix will ich noch ein paar matten die ich kostenlos bekomme deponieren... platz für bakterien^^ dachte ich... korigiert mich wen ich da was falsch plane


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

nönö, geht schon - denk halt nur drann das du immer diese matten rausnehmen musst wenn du das __ hel-x mal ümrühren möchtest


----------



## zickenkind (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Hallo @ all,

habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht um zu zeigen wie es bei mir aussieht. Was ich aber nicht weiss ob sich die Bak. so entwickeln können, da sie Tageslicht bekommen. Aber wie schon geschrieben ein Film hat sich schon gebildet.

 

 

Oder als Filmchen:

Anhang anzeigen IMG20396.MPG

Habe drunter 4 Ausströmersteine liegen + die Fliessgeschwindigkeit des Wassers vom Filter

73 Michael


----------



## erpi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Es gibt eine Menge verschiedener Typen und Größen:

http://hel-x.eu/cms/upload/pdf/de_hel-x.pdf 

Welche Ausführung ist am geeignetsten?

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Platin (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welches "Helix" ist das beste?*

Schau mal hier


----------

